# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Мои фото, Vinni

## Mr_Vinni

Решил и я создать для себя тему, мб кому что-нить и понравится

----------


## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mr_Vinni

очень старый фото
1) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

2) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

3) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

4) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

5) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

6) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

7) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

8) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

9) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

10) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

11) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

12) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

13) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

некоторые нельзя увеличить, просто они удалены с сервера, а на компе у меян их нету

----------


## Mouse

Молодца, а фото №10 - куколка, только от кого?

№13 тож понравилась! А вот по пятой фотке гринпис может написать ноту протеста. Тут фотофакт налицо!))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Молодца, а фото №10 - куколка, только от кого?
> 
> №13 тож понравилась! А вот по пятой фотке гринпис может написать ноту протеста. Тут фотофакт налицо!))


На счет 5 фотки - я его там не убил 

а вот чбя же куколка, я сам не знаю =/

----------


## vova230

5 фото не в фокусе. Чтобы исправить такое положение, надо фокусироваться на другом объекте, более контрастном, но находящемся на нужном расстоянии. Например те-же штаны, но ближе, а затем не снимаю пальца с кнопки затвора перенести объектив на объект съемки и дожать спуск.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> 5 фото не в фокусе. Чтобы исправить такое положение, надо фокусироваться на другом объекте, более контрастном, но находящемся на нужном расстоянии. Например те-же штаны, но ближе, а затем не снимаю пальца с кнопки затвора перенести объектив на объект съемки и дожать спуск.


Это было года 3-4 назад, я тогда камеру первый раз в руки взял...

----------

